# 1938 schwinn motor bike



## kccomet (Mar 29, 2010)

i love motor bikes have had quite a few over the years but havent seen this decal. the paint looks original decal on both sides of tank facing other way any one seen this decal before it looks original. this bike was just found after about 60 years of hibernation thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 29, 2010)

That is a very nice BFG motorbike. Would love to see more pics markivpedalpusher@gmail.com. For sale?


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not a Schwinn guy, and I've never seen that decal, but man it looks COOL!

Great find!


----------



## J.C. (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes.  That decal is indeed original.  Very nice example.  I second Mark's question, FOR SALE?  Love to see more pics as well.  sadie-one@hotmail.com 
Thanks
J.C.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool decal & paint. I can't say I've ever seen that before and I've scoured the internet many times over for every Motorbike picture I can find.  Does the decal say Motorbike? I can't make it out. Please post more pics.


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 1, 2010)

*motorbike*

how much is it?


----------

